# Made in USA



## Bandit29 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking to get my 1st personal semi-auto pistol. Local gun shop carries Glock, Smith&Wesson, Springfield, Kimber, Taurus and can order just about anything. My question is which, if any of these are made in the good 'ol USA? I spent a few years in the military and am fairly competent with just about any type of weapon. I know the whole spill about feel and comfort, as I can learn to shoot any or all of them decently, just trying to support the made in America brands.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

S&W
Springfield 1911 - not the XD's
and Kimber

others are imported


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

and rugers in the usa
FNH now makes pistols in north carolina
sig sauer also now makes pistols in usa - forget where
para also now makes pistols in usa
beretta makes the 92fs in maryland due to govt contract requirements


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't think a complete list has ever been compiled. Even US owned Companies are importing frames or parts and final assembling here.

For example this list is incomplete: http://www.americansworking.com/guns.html


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for a full list see
http://www.shootingindustry.com/Pages/09FAReport.pdf

you can download detailed info of each manufacturer by state and city and how many were produced for rifles and pistols and revolvers and shotguns
the data is 2007 - 2008 datq will be released around mid july


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Kahr is too.......a lot of manufactures make some of their weapons here. 

RCG


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

hideit said:


> S&W
> Springfield 1911 - not the XD's
> and Kimber
> 
> others are imported


Why did BOTH of my Springfield 1911's have "Brazil" stamped into them?? And I had problems with EACH of them!!!


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Have they started outsourcing?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> Why did BOTH of my Springfield 1911's have "Brazil" stamped into them?? And I had problems with EACH of them!!!


Because your parts were made/forged in Brazil and _maybe _assembled/finished in the US. As for the problems who knows, generally speaking Springfield makes a pretty good 1911.

Back the OP,

Of those you listed, only S&W and Kimber are MADE in the USA. Kimber does most of their own parts manufacturing. I don't know if S&W imports any parts but I'm pretty sure they are all internal. I _think_ there are some Glocks out there that are US marked but I think the slides are still imported.


----------



## Bandit29 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. As a veteran myself and watching all of our jobs go over seas to other countried and millions of Americans out of work, I am consistently looking for American made products by American people. So that being said, Smith & Wesson it is, M&P .40 here I come!!!


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

Bandit29 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. As a veteran myself and watching all of our jobs go over seas to other countried and millions of Americans out of work, I am consistently looking for American made products by American people. So that being said, Smith & Wesson it is, M&P .40 here I come!!!


 You're gonna love it. I bought mine about a month ago, partially cuz it was made in the USA, and the fit is excellent. Just a little over 300 rounds and its performed flawlessly. You can also get a .357 Sig barrel as well as a 9mm barrel for the M&P. You'll have to purchase the 9mm mags too if you choose to get a 9mm barrel.
Check MidwayUSA.com and StormLakeBarrels.com for prices and availability.


----------

